# The Bridge



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Heavy Traffic at "The Bridge" - FX's Critically Acclaimed New Drama Series Gets Off to a Strong Start*



> FX's Critically Acclaimed New Drama Series Gets Off to a Strong Start With the Premiere Telecast and First Encore Combining to Deliver 4.12 Million Total Viewers
> 
> Bridge Audience Delivery On Par With the Debut of FX's Most-Recent Drama Series The Americans
> 
> The Bridge Set to Premiere Worldwide in 122 Countries


SOURCE

Watch it. Like it.

I stopped off in El Paso once to change trains. The view of Juárez from El Paso was unbelievable. If you ever just want to get a glimpse of Third World poverty from a safe place, just go to El Paso.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Watch and enjoy.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's a well crafted police procedural with an interesting group of characters and actors that play them. It has the potential to be a better drama than "The Killing" but we'll have to wait to see. And yes, it does have a humanitarian political message about the view from El Paso which could apply to several border towns.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I really hope the strong numbers continue. FX has been on a roll with strong dramas. Hopefully this one keeps going.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice story so far


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> If you ever just want to get a glimpse of Third World poverty from a safe place, just go to El Paso.


If by "safe place" you mean in a plane or helicopter above El Paso, then yes, you'd be correct. El Paso is a dirty, nasty city.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> If by "safe place" you mean in a plane or helicopter above El Paso, then yes, you'd be correct. El Paso is a dirty, nasty city.


I didn't leave the train station. And I was a bill collector In NYC in the late 60's, so I seen dirty nasty city.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> El Paso is a dirty, nasty city.


That was my impression. But then unless you are in Austin you might as well not be in Texas (lived in a few towns there for about 13 years). I made one trip to EP; my girlfriend and I walked over that very bridge to Juarez because there are so many traffic gotchas in Mexico. About a block in, I look down an alley and there is a car being quickly repainted with another guy swapping out the license plates. Juarez makes that dirty, nasty EP look like The Riviera.

As for the show, it seems to be moving pretty slow. I have issues with Ted Levine because every time I see him I see that creepy killer (Buffalo Bill?) he played in _Silence of the Lambs _(one of many reasons I never watched _Monk_). But this seems to be a star turn for him; he's terrific.

I've always had a thing for Diane Kruger. Her character's Asberger's is interesting, and I think she has it about right, but the gold standard is still "Gary" in _Alphas_. Demian Birchir seems very charismatic. This could be a winner. It isn't yet, but it could be. The bomb sequence was pretty entertaining.

I will keep watching if they ramp it up a bit; too slow at the moment.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

The Mrs.and I enjoyed the pilot very much. Demián Bichir was pretty authentic.FX may have something here.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just casually noticed that the writers of this series were names I recognized associated with various Scandinavian shows that have either been remade or shown here. And lo-and-behold, "The Bridge" was/is a Danish/Swedish TV series and Wkipedia's description of the plot begins:


> What appears to be the body of a female Swedish politician is discovered in the middle of the Øresund Bridge, which connects Copenhagen in Denmark with Malmö in Sweden. The body, cut in half at the waist, has been placed precisely on the border between the countries, thus falling under the jurisdiction of both the Danish and Swedish police agencies. After further examination, it turns out that the body is that of two separate corpses....


And, yes, the female detective in that version "appears to have symptoms consistent with Asperger syndrome, resulting in difficulty establishing relationships and feelings of inadequacy in managing people."

Given the complex character development found in this show, "The Killing", and "Wallendar," I'm happy that FX, AMC, and PBS carry these Scandinavian-based shows.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I just casually noticed that the writers of this series were names I recognized associated with various Scandinavian shows that have either been remade or shown here. And lo-and-behold, "The Bridge" was/is a Danish/Swedish TV series and Wkipedia's description of the plot begins:
> 
> And, yes, the female detective in that version "appears to have symptoms consistent with Asperger syndrome, resulting in difficulty establishing relationships and feelings of inadequacy in managing people."
> 
> Given the complex character development found in this show, "The Killing", and "Wallendar," I'm happy that FX, AMC, and PBS carry these Scandinavian-based shows.


Now the lead detective is starting to make sense.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I now can say, I love this show.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Let's hope they wrap up the season better than The Killing did in Season 1.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Let's hope they wrap up the season better than The Killing did in Season 1.


:lol:

I'm enjoying it.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Juarez is third world? I've been to Olangapo City, RP.

It's a good show so far. Different characters and plot. I hope it stays fresh.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Fresh is a good word! There is nothing predictable (IMO) about this show. It goes in directions that I didn't guess or anticipate. That makes it "must watch"!


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> Let's hope they wrap up the season better than The Killing did in Season 1.


Me too. I love The Killing but hated that they stretched the first series to 2 years.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

oldengineer said:


> Me too. I love The Killing but hated that they stretched the first series to 2 years.


I am enjoying the The Killing so far this year also.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, just caught the second ep. Loving it! Some great acting.

Was not *Lyle Lovett *in this ep? (IMDB doesn''t seem to list him, a character who is a lawyer) 
Was not also *Tom Paxton* making a cameo? (IMDB doesn''t seem to list him, either).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Lyle Lovett was in the episode. He was the lawyer. Where did you think you saw Tom Paxton? I don't recall seeing him off-hand, but if you remind me who he was I might be able to confirm...

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Only a shadowy memory of where I "saw" Paxton. I'll have to re-run.....minutes later..... Oh, he's the guy in the bar that she picks up and takes home and has sex with.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Jason Wiles played the sex partner.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005556/


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Jason Wiles played the sex partner.
> 
> http://www.imdb.chttp://chipdesignmag.com/sld/craig/files/2011/02/kitty_drinking_beer_watch_tv.jpgom/name/nm0005556/


You sure? His photos don't look like the guy at all.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes I'm sure. I recognized him right away from 3rd Watch and the other show Persons Unknown or something. IMDB even shows The Bridge in his credits.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks. On re-watching, I had more doubts. Some angles I was sure it was Paxton, others, no. 

I am loving the Asperger's detective! When I was single, I hoped for an encounter like that one, but noooooo....


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks. On re-watching, I had more doubts. Some angles I was sure it was Paxton, others, no.
> 
> I am loving the Asperger's detective! When I was single, I hoped for an encounter like that one, but noooooo....


And now that your married how often do you get approached? :biggrin:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, define "approached"!  In any event, my wishing for such has dropped to zero.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Yes I'm sure. I recognized him right away from 3rd Watch and the other show Persons Unknown or something. IMDB even shows The Bridge in his credits.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


Yup. I recognized him right away. I'm kinda hoping that he shows back up at some point.

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Merg, I was thinking he's kind of a big name for a 1 night stand. Surely he'll show back up again?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, too.

- Merg


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

oldschoolecw said:


> And now that your married how often do you get approached? :biggrin:


Your and you're -- they're different.

You're welcome.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> r. Her character's Asberger's is interesting, and I think she has it about right, but the gold standard is still "Gary" in _Alphas_.


Aspergers


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Edgar Roy in Maxwell And King.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Aspergers


I was interested in watching this show, and I started watching the pilot episode having no knowledge of the Aspergers aspect regarding the main character. As I started watching and noticed her somewhat odd behavior, I thought she was just a terrible actress. Oops. I'm glad I read this thread, and it all makes sense now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

She probably has other talents that offset her social skills deficit.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, she's not going to pout or stalk you if you don't call her again.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

So after saying that this is the most unpredictable show ever, I totally predicted the horse. Immediately from when the "eeevil" lady walked away.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> So after saying that this is the most unpredictable show ever, I totally predicted the horse. Immediately from when the "eeevil" lady walked away.


She did say something like adios amigo.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly though, anyone who has watched a movie or tv show ever would have seen the horse thing coming. Either way I'm still liking this.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

She did say something like adios amigo.


And Jason Wiles showed up again... That was a great scene.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sonya's response, like: "What are you doing here?? We can't have sex in the office"

Back to the horse: I replayed it a few times to see if the markings were the same as the opening scene. Couldn't tell for sure. 

Oddity: The closed captioning was done by WBGH, my old Boston PBS station, the one that launched Julia Child.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I haven't watched this week's episode yet. Does the Spoiler tag work for this IP Board?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Aspergers


Thanks for the correction; much appreciated. At least I didn't use two S-es.

So, the score now is:

casual sex - 1
intimacy - 0


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you need a bigger scorecard, as there are a number of players here!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

trh said:


> I haven't watched this week's episode yet. Does the Spoiler tag work for this IP Board?





Spoiler



It has in the past


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I also used to have to visit El Paso and Juarez as well although the bridge in the first episode isn't the main bridge b/w the two cities. Going to Juarez is quite an experience. Good show, though.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I went to El Paso last year and of course could not resist the walk to Juarez, was offered a ride to tourist sites and to see the ladies. I went by myself, did not take the cabbies offer was thinking what if I get mugged and get my passport stole how will I get home. Now if I was with some people I probably would take in some stuff cause of the excitment factor, I live in boring Seattle come on now.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

calgary2800 said:


> ...and to see the ladies...


Is that what the kids are calling it these days?

Yes, Seattle is boring unless your true love is bad coffee, but at least you will not spend 30 years in a foreign hell-hole jail just because you drove into the wrong queue (ending up in Juarez) and they found a single round of ammo buried in your trunk. Has happened to a number of folks.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> I think you need a bigger scorecard, as there are a number of players here!


Well, sure. But can't I comment about just one aspect?

I guess my point is that Sonya is indeed, as the other girl at the PD says, "an interesting girl". She seems to know exactly what she wants, how to get it, exactly how and how fast she wants it, how to enjoy it, exactly what she doesn't want, and how to avoid that. And I certainly would not be unhappy just because I didn't get to snuggle a little bit. Girls with a damaged social filter are my weakness, especially if they are hot, blonde, and stunning.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got this week's show but anybody know how I can play catchup back to the pilot and the next 2 shows? I can do VOD on Directv but that's only SD and I won't watch SD. Is Amazon or Netflix or somebody carrying the show in HD? And how come Directv only VODs in SD??


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I just got this week's show but anybody know how I can play catchup back to the pilot and the next 2 shows? I can do VOD on Directv but that's only SD and I won't watch SD. Is Amazon or Netflix or somebody carrying the show in HD? And how come Directv only VODs in SD??


DirecTV VOD is in the format that the network provides it to DirecTV. There are some VODs that are HD. FX provides it in SD though.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maruuk said:


> I just got this week's show but anybody know how I can play catchup back to the pilot and the next 2 shows? I can do VOD on Directv but that's only SD and I won't watch SD. Is Amazon or Netflix or somebody carrying the show in HD? And how come Directv only VODs in SD??


As Merg says.

And I thought I caught a mention at the end that one could stream it from FX itself, or maybe some re-casts of the first eps. Wasn't paying attention, but you might FF to the end, then back up and see what info's at the end of the ep.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, this series keeps getting better every week. Great episode once again last night


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh, this series keeps getting better every week. Great episode once again last night


Yup. Although some parts were a little predictable.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yup. Although some parts were a little predictable.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Well, we are professional TV viewers, :rotfl: predictability sometimes can't be avoided :righton:


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hm, perhaps I can stream it on FX.com via my laptop and then out to the TV via HDMI...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Hm, perhaps I can stream it on FX.com via my laptop and then out to the TV via HDMI...


Yeah you can, if FX has the episodes to stream


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Show has been getting better every week.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

FX only has the latest ep. And the streaming from their site is terrible, you need super bandwidth to get non-jittery video. So I found it on Amazon--my Roku box streams magnificently for the lousy bandwidth I have. I got "Maria" and on out in HD off sat, so grabbed the first 3 off Amazon. Looks like a pretty good show.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Sonya's response, like: "What are you doing here?? We can't have sex in the office"
> 
> Back to the horse: I replayed it a few times to see if the markings were the same as the opening scene. Couldn't tell for sure.
> 
> Oddity: The closed captioning was done by WBGH, my old Boston PBS station, the one that launched Julia Child.


I played at WGBH a couple of times, and ran into Julia Childs there in the stairwell. She was about as tall as me, about 6-2 then. Once I was there in a 3-man orchestra for a live radio broadcast of Archibald MacLeish's "Fall of the City", and the second time my band was playing for their yearly telethon. And I was on David Silver's "What's Happening Mr. Silver?" on WGBH-TV.

Question about The Bridge: What does Hastings do business-wise with Alma when we first see them hanging out at lunchtime? And how did Hastings know his wife and son were killed by hit-and-run scumbag Jr. Sol or whatever his name was? And what was the stripper scene at the open with Jr. Sol and Frye all about? It looked like Frye was playing him in some way.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I played at WGBH a couple of times, and ran into Julia Childs there in the stairwell. She was about as tall as me, about 6-2 then. Once I was there in a 3-man orchestra for a live radio broadcast of Archibald MacLeish's "Fall of the City", and the second time my band was playing for their yearly telethon. And I was on David Silver's "What's Happening Mr. Silver?" on WGBH-TV.

Question about The Bridge: What does Hastings do business-wise with Alma when we first see them hanging out at lunchtime? And how did Hastings know his wife and son were killed by hit-and-run scumbag Jr. Sol or whatever his name was? And what was the stripper scene at the open with Jr. Sol and Frye all about? It looked like Frye was playing him in some way.

Don't forget that this is a general thread about The Bridge, so watch out for spoilers... To try to answer your questions...



Spoiler



I'm not sure what Alma does for a job, but Hastings made it so that he works with her so that he could get close to her. As for how he knew his wife and son were killed by Jr., I think it was kinda implied that he had done it, but due to his father's influence nothing was ever done about it. The stripper scene was to show that Jr. and Frye had a connection. I did get the impression at the end of that scene that Frye was playing him.

I can't remember when the hit and run accident occurred. I wonder if the scene with Frye was the night that Jr. committed the hit and run. He was pretty coked up that night.



- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Merg's hidden message makes sense. It was a flashback, no?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I had all those same questions. And more:

How does everyone seem to come and go between Mexico and U.S. so easily? Why does Alma appear to work in US or the boyfriend appear to work in Mexico? It's mm ot eeally that easy, right?

What does the shrink have to do with any of it? Were we supposed to know him when he was killed?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dang, I just went to IMDB, which has great synopsis's (synopsi?) of Breaking Bad, for example, but nada, nada, nada.

I have ruled out Detective Jim Cooper, though! 

Too many questions unanswered for me. May have to re-watch, paying more attention. (leaving the laptop closed).


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Great show. Getting better all the time. Love Sonja.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I had all those same questions. And more:
> 
> How does everyone seem to come and go between Mexico and U.S. so easily? Why does Alma appear to work in US or the boyfriend appear to work in Mexico? It's mm ot eeally that easy, right?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm guessing that the shrink is who Hastings was sent to after his family was killed and his diagnosis is what led to the FBI forcing Hastings out.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> How does everyone seem to come and go between Mexico and U.S. so easily? Why does Alma appear to work in US or the boyfriend appear to work in Mexico?


From USA Today:



> El Paso, Texas, is on the border of Mexico, across which is the large city of Juarez, a major trade and transportation hub. Traveling between Texas and Mexico is relatively easy, and thousands of Mexicans and Americans cross the border daily for work, school or shopping. However, bear in mind that drug-related violence has plagued Juarez for a number of years and traveling through Mexico can be unsafe. The U.S. Department of State issued a travel warning for Mexico in late 2010.


And while the Homeland Security website on the SENTRI pass program makes it sound like a big deal, more commercial web sites describe it like this one does which is how it is:



> *Who is eligible for a SENTRI Pass?*
> 
> Anyone can apply. There are no restrictions on how many times you cross the border.
> 
> ...


It really isn't any harder for regular travel back and forth than it is across the Canadian border.

People forget that much of the American Southwest was a part of Mexico until 160 years ago which by European standards of wars changing borders was yesterday. Some people in the El Paso and Juarez areas have family and economic ties going back 200 years or more, a length of time that far exceeds most of my ancestors coming to this continent.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

********************************SPOILER ALERT****************************************************************
(there should be an icon above to do this right, I'm not a code monkey)

Why didn't Gus simply strangle Hastings when he had the chance in the car?? All he had to do was loop the cuffs over his head and pull!!

And why didn't Ruiz simply pull his gun on Hastings and take him into custody at their rendezvous? Hastings didn't promise to take him to his son, so why not just arrest the ******??

And why couldn't anyone notice the LOUD water running in Hasting's uncle's place??

And earlier, Gus was told to meet Hastings somewhere via the impostor texting. He was on his way there when he met the girl who denied the texting. So why wasn't that meeting place a HUGE deal??? Yet it was never referred to again.

And how did Hastings magically know about Son Jr. being the one who killed his wife? Or the obscure Daniel Fry connection? Or his wife's affair with Ruiz? And why did he kill the shrink who just prescribed him some painkillers?

Loose ends all over the place.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's what i can never figure out about TV shows or movies:

Why is it that all law enforcement get about 100' from their suspect and yell "police, don't move"?

Or everyone running from the villain who is chasing them in a car, run a straight line down the middle of the road? 

But if I think about it too much, I get upset, turn off the TV and pick up a book.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If they ran a crooked line it would be harder for the camera to keep up with them.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> ********************************SPOILER ALERT****************************************************************
> (there should be an icon above to do this right, I'm not a code monkey)


[ spoiler ] Spoiler text [ /spoiler ]

Remove the spaces inside the brackets...

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Did anyone else think that Hasting's was going to grab Sonya while she was at the Uncle's house alone, in massive pain? They spent a lot of unnecessary camera time on her at the kitchen counter, doubled over in pain and taking pain pills. I kept waiting for Hastings to appear from behind her and either hit her over the head, or shoot her.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Did anyone else think that Hasting's was going to grab Sonya while she was at the Uncle's house alone, in massive pain? They spent a lot of unnecessary camera time on her at the kitchen counter, doubled over in pain and taking pain pills. I kept waiting for Hastings to appear from behind her and either hit her over the head, or shoot her.


Sorry. Didn't think that.

- Merg


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The Merg said:


> [ spoiler ] Spoiler text [ /spoiler ]
> 
> Remove the spaces inside the brackets...
> 
> - Merg


Can't we just get a code icon for this in the header like all the other functions?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Can't we just get a code icon for this in the header like all the other functions?


It's a great idea


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the show but it is awfully sloppy and uneven. They keep cutting away to the Stephen Linder subplot which never goes anywhere.

It would be fascinating now to see the original Swedish/Danish production, in which the bridge runs between Sweden and Denmark. Not hard to picture a beautiful blonde cold-as-fish Swedish woman as Sonya. Aren't they all like that? :rolling: And which country gets to be the upright, civilized nation and the other the depraved fourth-world psychotic hell?? Maybe they drew straws...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Can't we just get a code icon for this in the header like all the other functions?


Or how about if you're going to talk about the events of a specific episode you start a thread for that episode per the forum rules?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh, you mean like every other general show topic that also mentions show specifics? Hopefully you're going around to each of them and lecturing them as well.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Oh, you mean like every other general show topic that also mentions show specifics? Hopefully you're going around to each of them and lecturing them as well.


OK, I'll bite since I don't usually say anything about this problem.

So far we haven't succumbed to the Twitter "blurt out anything that crosses your mind" model here. It's admittedly harder to have the discipline to type - _using brackets [ ]_ -

{spoiler} around the discussion {/spoiler}

or starting an episode thread with a title like _Mad Men: "In Care Of" OAD 6/23/13 ***SPOILERS***_.

I don't subscribe to a "never mention" rule in general threads, but I try to be careful not to violate the spirit of the TV Show Talk Forum rules. Personally, I'm not bothered by spoilers but I understand that many are. My wife doesn't even like me to tell her its the season/series finale until she sees the show.

No one is going to be booted from the Forum for violating the spoiler rule a few times over the years. But it is just common courtesy we should give each other. I personally would prefer we not become part of the "Twitter-verse" approach to posting here.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Hate spoilers. I don't even like the previews for the next episode.

It's gotten to the point here I won't go into a thread unless I'm caught up.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> Hate spoilers. I don't even like the previews for the next episode.
> 
> It's gotten to the point here I won't go into a thread unless I'm caught up.


Same here. That's the only reason I came back to this thread, being caught up. I have a DVR, I don't watch things when they air and it's not unusual for me to be behind a few episodes. I enjoy discussing the show itself but can't stand being told what happens in an episode in a "general" thread. This is why rules were setup and need to be followed. We were all asked what the rules should be and based on our opinions and recommendations the rules were developed and should be followed.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/fx-renews-bridge-season-2-606504

FX is heading back to _The Bridge_. The cable network announced that it has ordered a second season of the detective drama after being greeted by strong ratings stateside and abroad.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Good news. I wonder what direction the story will take? Perhaps we will know more after the finale tonight.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Can't wait for the episode on Wednesday. This one and Broadchurch I watch same day.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Somebody build a SPOILER icon/tool. I might point out that if folks actually adhered to this plan, there would be no need for a spoiler tool. All the spoiler stuff would be exclusively in the specific ep thread. But they're not, are they?

Last ep seemed like the finale. I was pleased we get another week for wrap up.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Somebody build a SPOILER icon/tool. I might point out that if folks actually adhered to this plan, there would be no need for a spoiler tool. All the spoiler stuff would be exclusively in the specific ep thread. But they're not, are they?
> 
> Last ep seemed like the finale. I was pleased we get another week for wrap up.


Actually we have 2 episodes left


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> Actually we have 2 episodes left


Could have sworn this week was the finale but no:



> Wednesday October 2, 2013
> The Crazy Place - Sonya and Marco search for a missing girl. Charlotte meets someone who knows too much about her new business venture. Marco makes a decision that could change everything.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to next year.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Looking forward to next year.


Yes. I wouldn't call the finale a cliffhanger, but we have many story arcs to think about for many months.

EDIT: If anyone is curious, that song playing at the end was "Nowhere Near" by Yo La Tengo.


----------

